# Can anyone recommend a nice/helpful staff member in Meteor Credit Control Dept.?



## SillyMooo (30 May 2012)

Hi All,

First post here.

Im having a major meteor problem with my phone bill, basically been billed 3000 euro from data charges which i was unaware that i was using. Sick to my stomach trying to get the issue resolved. Has anyone had any similiar issues like this successfully resolved with the meteor credit control dept?  Does any one know or can recommend any nice, helpfull staff there that can help me in any way possible?

Really appreciate your help here!


----------



## Mongola (30 May 2012)

Hi SillyMoo. Although I had never dealt with Meteor, I dealt with a similar situation last year. It was my boss's phone. She had signed up for the O2 roaming package and at the time of doing so, clearly understood (I also understood the same)  that the data charges were unlimited as it is an extra 50 per month for the roaming. 

Well, what a surprise when the next bill came through...it was also in the region of 3K. I immediately rang O2 on her behalf and explained that the fact that it was restricted had not clearly been explained at the time. After 45 minutes on the phone and a long chat with a manager, they had agreed to reduce the bill to 400 euro as a gesture of good will...

Needless to say: my boss was quite thankful! So, my advice would be to ring them: be persuasive but polite! Good luck!


----------



## allie12 (30 May 2012)

I have had the same issue withMeteor for over 6 months and have not had replies to most my correspondence, never mind speaking to anyone who is remotely nice/polite. So I actually have switched to ready to go and as far as I am concerned they can sing for any more monies as I tried for months to resolve the issue.

They have the worst customer service ever, and even though I have 8mths left on my contract -I just gave up and left them!!


----------



## Daisy2012 (30 May 2012)

Yup, Meteor customer service sucks - WITH THE EXCEPTION OF the staff on the forum. I spent 3 months emailing and phoning and only finally got my issues resolved by the customer service on the forum and other people say the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## SillyMooo (30 May 2012)

Hi Mongola,

Many thanks for sharing your experience with me! I rang meteor as soon as i seen the bill and while i got a nice man on the phone who was in agreement with me and very sympathetic, he didnt do anything for me! he told me he couldnt do anything that if anything that he would have to escalate it higher! He did escalate it however i waited a long time before anyone got back to me! i chased and chased and was fobbed from one person to the next! Highly stressed and frustrated by the whole situation when i finanlly got a supervisor, he was so rude and ignorant it was unreal! i was reduced to tears! so that call ended unsuccesfully so i went on to comreg who have told me that they dont have much success in these kinda things as i was outside of Europe, but that they would look into it all the same!
Still waiting on a resolve, and today meteor have cut me off telling me that a bil of that amount should be paid max 4-6 weeks! i would love to know what kind of salaries the meteor staff are on if they expect that!!
Where you talking to the customer care or credit control dept?

Thanks again!

Allie12, did you cancel your contract with meteor or did they just cut you off? were you liable to pay for the rest of the contract or just the outstanding bill? i have like 10 months left!


----------



## Mongola (31 May 2012)

I, at the time, rang customer service and talked to a lovely gentleman. After explaining what was happening, he recommended speaking to a supervisor to whom he put me through. I explained everything again to the supervisor/manager and he told me he woulg get back to me. He did....within 10 minutes and offered the new lowered amount of 400 euro. They were great to deal with. As i said, i have no experience of Meteor and had not realised they were so difficult to deal with. Unfortunately, it is about finding the right person to talk to. While it might sound like an obvious/basic idea, have you tried to go in a store and talk face to face to someone who then might be able 
to put you in touch with "someone nice" in the customer service department? It is always better to deal face to face, at least at the start, rather than over the phone. Only a suggestion! Good luck. Mongola


----------



## allie12 (31 May 2012)

Mongola, you were dealing with O2 who have a great customer service!! Vodaphone seem to be good as well.

SillyMoo- they cut me off initially and then re-conected when I explained that the bill was in dispute, then they did it twice more (at all times I paid my "bill" just not the disputed amount) so this month when after months of chasing I was getting nowhere, when they cut me off, I called and got speaking to the rudest supervisor ever (eventually after 6 mths) and I told her that unless it was resolved to my satisfaction, I considered them in breach of their own code of conduct & hence in breach of contract) and that as far as I am concerned I am leaving Meteor! She basically told me tough..., so I went straight down to phone shop and got a ready to go sim (Meteor actually until I get my iphone unlocked then I am moving over to Vodaphone!!)


----------



## iamthemoney (31 May 2012)

do you still have use of your number that the cut off?

i have pm'd you an email add of someone who can help. i dont have any connection with eircom or meteor, just this person sorted out a previous issue...

edit cant seem to PM u...


----------



## allie12 (31 May 2012)

No I changed number, which is a pain as I have been a Meteor customer for over 6 years, and have had the same number for maybe 12 years! However when signing up to ready to go you get free texts to all networks so just text everyone the new number! 

Even the guys in the phone shop were saying that many people are having problems with them!


----------



## SillyMooo (31 May 2012)

iamthemoney said:


> do you still have use of your number that the cut off?
> 
> i have pm'd you an email add of someone who can help. i dont have any connection with eircom or meteor, just this person sorted out a previous issue...
> 
> edit cant seem to PM u...


 

Hi Iaminthe money,

i haved added you to my contacts there let me know if you can pm me now? really appreciate if you could send on the details in some way or another! Let me know!

thanks so much!


----------



## mark1 (1 Jun 2012)

You could try sending a complaint on their homepage, I had been trying for a few weeks, calling into the shop and ringing customer service to find out what was eating the credit on my pay as you go ac, turns out it was a subscription service I had never signed up to and never received a single message from, within 48 hrs I got a message to say it was cancelled and an apology by text and number to call to seek a refund, no one ever rang me but problem solved.


----------

